# Gendron? Colson?



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 29, 2017)

Grabbed this at a local auction and just looking for some identification.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 30, 2017)

Rambler said:


>




Who's the maker? Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Mar 30, 2017)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Who's the maker? Thanks for sharing!




Ad is from 1927 Sears Catalog. I don't know for sure the maker but I think it's Colson.


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Mar 30, 2017)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Grabbed this at a local auction and just looking for some identification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I've the boys version. I believe it is a Colson Fairy Flyer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2017)

There was a company in NY state that made a lot of these sidewalk bikes. I know they made the boycycle and girlcycles for Columbia. Could be the same mfg.


----------



## catfish (Mar 30, 2017)

* Steinfeld Inc.*


----------



## Rambler (Mar 30, 2017)

1937 Elgin said:


> View attachment 443705
> I've the boys version. I believe it is a Colson Fairy Flyer




I looked through my Colson catalogs and based on construction, yours looks to be likely sometime between 1935-1940 time frame. Maybe 10 years or so later than the bike above.


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Mar 30, 2017)

1937 Elgin said:


> View attachment 443705
> I've the boys version. I believe it is a Colson Fairy Flyer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk







Here's an additional bike that's very similar 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Mar 31, 2017)

1937 Elgin said:


> Here's an additional bike that's very similar




What does the name plate say it is?


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Mar 31, 2017)

Rambler said:


> What does the name plate say it is?



Unfortunately its not legible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1937 Elgin (Apr 1, 2017)

1937 Elgin said:


> Unfortunately its not legible.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk



But I believe it to be a Gendron, not sure what year though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Xavier Amorós (May 10, 2017)

Hola
Escribo yo desde España. y tengo una igual. Aquí pongo las fotos 
 es de La fabricadas marca PIONEER por Gendron en Toledo (Ohio)


 

 

 

 


 alguien sabe año de fabricación???


----------



## Xavier Amorós (May 24, 2017)

Hi bike's friend
I'm spanish.
 please I need more information abouth this kid's bike
 what's year of make??
 thanks


----------



## hellobuddy (May 24, 2017)

I would say: Gendron
I have a very similar Gendron bike


----------



## Rambler (May 25, 2017)

Xavier Amorós said:


> Hola
> Escribo yo desde España. y tengo una igual. Aquí pongo las fotos
> es de La fabricadas marca PIONEER por Gendron en Toledo (Ohio)
> alguien sabe año de fabricación???




"Hello
I write from Spain. And I have an equal. Here I put the pictures of the manufactured PIONEER brand by Gendron in Toledo (Ohio)
Does anyone know year of manufacture ???"




It is difficult to assign an exact year to these Gendron and Colson sidewalk bicycles, most were produced between 1910 - 1930.

"Es difícil asignar un año exacto a estas bicicletas de la acera de Gendron y de Colson, la mayoría fueron producidos entre 1910 - 1930."


----------



## Xavier Amorós (May 29, 2017)

thanks,Rambler
between 1910-1930.
 I'm working for more information.
  see you


----------

